# Newbie with a "duh" question



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a recipe for violet jam that I love. The recipe says nothing about canning to preserve it though. It just says that it will last in the trudge for 4 weeks. Do you think I could boil the jars? Ive never canned anything for storage so I'm totally clueless.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Saritamae - I have not canned violet jam however, there are lots of instructions on the internet for doing this as a jelly in a water bath - so I would say it should be ok and easy. The watchout I think is the recipe itself and the quantity of sugar. Here is one to look at. Maybe your recipe is similar enough to just use the canning instructions. http://www.healthygreenkitchen.com/violet-jelly.html


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is the jam heated? If not, you will destroy much of the medicinal properties of the jam. The book I have says you can freeze it. If stored in small jelly jars you can freeze without worry about the jars breaking.

I've got some violet jam (recipe from _Stalking the Wild Asparagus)_ in the freezer. It does keep well as long as you don't tighten the lid down until after it's frozen solid. Thaws in the fridge in a couple days.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you both! The jam isn't heated, it's actually made in the blender (except for the whole pectin in boiling water part). It is the laziest/easiest jam I've ever made and I know that I'm running out of violets to make more. I ended up storing it in our big freezer. Thanks again!


----------

